# XM radio via PyTivo?



## grahamg (Aug 18, 2006)

Just a question. I have an XM account and can use their online XM radio feature. Is there a way to put an XM radio tuner on the Tivo so that I can choose an XM channel and play it on my sound system perhaps via the PyTivo server?


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

Try This. http://www.watty.com/myprograms/hmesatradio.html


----------



## grahamg (Aug 18, 2006)

ajayabb said:


> Try This. http://www.watty.com/myprograms/hmesatradio.html


Hi, thanks! This is what I am looking for, I will give it a shot.


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

Let me know how u do? It took me some trial and error getting the program running.


----------



## DrWho453 (Jul 16, 2005)

I got it working on my tivo. I had to reboot my laptop after installing the software so tivo could see it and then I started playing with mixer input while it was playing to the tivo and found out that was a big no no. When switching between microphone and wave, it made a really bad noise through the tivo and after backing out of the program on tivo, I lost the audio and ended up having to reboot the tivo.  
I was trying to see if I could get the recording portion to work but I have not had any luck in getting it to record from the xmonline but at least it works through tivo and I love that. 

Thanks for posting the question. I didn't think this was possible but I am glad to know about it.


----------



## grahamg (Aug 18, 2006)

ajayabb said:


> Let me know how u do? It took me some trial and error getting the program running.


Hi Ajayabb , well I downloaded the Scripts and then got totally lost. It must be simple but I don't get what to do.

What's the Frontend stream, what's the Backend?

I'm guessing that I have to get one script into the Tivo, and the other on the PC. But which goes where and how is it done.

Sorry to be ignorant but can I request some simple instructions on what I have to do to make this work.

Thanks !


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Here is what I did (although haven't got it to work yet ).

Edited C:\HmeSatRadio-10b\0.10b\conf\config.txt (put in my PC's IP address & port 48490.)

```
SatRadioAddress=192.168.1.111:48490
```
Edited C:\HmeSatRadio-10b\0.10b\conf\onlineConf.txt (Put in my email address & password for my XM online radio account.)

Then I double clicked on this...
C:\HmeSatRadio-10b\0.10b\runRadioOnline.bat

Followed by a double click on this...
C:\HmeSatRadio-10b\0.10b\runHme.bat

Then on my Tivo I went to the Music, Photos, & More menu. Found the Hme SatRadio choice at the very bottom of the list.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Ok, got it to work. Sorta. I forgot to change the port number when I edited conf.txt to the RadioOnline port # 48490.

Ok, now I can control the XM radio playing on my PC from my Tivo.  I guess. I kinda thought I would hear XM playing on my Tivo. 

Let me know if you need help on your end.


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

under config page for hme online , make sure ip address entered is same as ip address on the pc running app. Also, if sound is only coming out of pc, check sound card settings and make sure volume is turned up on "wav" portion of volume control


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

ajayabb said:


> Also, if sound is only coming out of pc, check sound card settings and make sure volume is turned up on "wav" portion of volume control


Are you saying I _should_ hear sound from my Tivo?


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

Yep


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

Let me clarify as I was doing this from memory.The IP address for Sat address should correspond to pc ip address running app under config.txt


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

ajayabb said:


> Yep


Man, now I got to fiddle with this some more tonight.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Is there a version for Sirius?


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

unfortunately no


----------



## grahamg (Aug 18, 2006)

Guy's thanks for the help. 

I have got it working. It works well enough, but I was hoping that this would be a background process (invisible) task on the PC. But for it to function I need to have 3x windows running and can't find out how to get rid of them other than minimizing them.

Also I need to have my PC playing the XM radio all the time because the Tivo audio faithfully reproduces the PC speakers. I haven't found a way of getting XM audio through on the Tivo with the PC muted.

All in all this is a good attempt to get XM radio on the Tivo. Unfortunately it falls short of my expectations and is a little too intrusive on the PC for my taste. For this reason I will probably not continue to use it. 

This application has shown me that XM radio is possible via the Tivo, I only wish this XM / Sirius functionality could be added to the Pytivo suite which is now working really well for me.


----------



## DrWho453 (Jul 16, 2005)

greg_burns said:


> Ok, got it to work. Sorta. I forgot to change the port number when I edited conf.txt to the RadioOnline port # 48490.
> 
> Ok, now I can control the XM radio playing on my PC from my Tivo.  I guess. I kinda thought I would hear XM playing on my Tivo.
> 
> Let me know if you need help on your end.


Hey greg_burns, try rebooting the tivo. I had to do that once to get the audio to start playing through the tivo. Make sure the IPaddress in the config.txt is set to the ipaddress of the computer that you are running the program from. Just as an FYI, I am running Windows Vista home premium and if I press the record button on the Tivo while it is playing a song from XM, it will stop transmitting the music to the Tivo and I get a javascript error on my computer saying that the record line is in use and can't access that line. Sometimes when that happens, I have to reboot Tivo to get the audio to play on the Tivo again. Also if I let the XM music play for a while, at some point this error will pop up even though I didn't press record and the music will stop again. Usually when this happens I can just restart the onlineradio.bat file and the audio will play through.

Just thought I would pass these tips on. Its a great program but looks like there are still some little bugs to work out. 

Oh and one more word of caution. Don't try changing the recording signal from mic to wave or vice versa while you are playing the music through Tivo. I don't know if this problem will occur on XP and below but when I tried to changing from one recording input to another via the mixer controls, the audio on the tivo started making a really awful noise like someone put mulitple mics near multiple speakers playing the same music so you had music and high-pitch backfeeds and it was horrible until I exited the program. I then had to reboot Tivo to the get the audio working again. So only change it before you start playing the music.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

DrWho453 said:


> Hey greg_burns, try rebooting the tivo.


Gave that a shot, but didn't help. Not sure this is worth figuring out for me. I'm with *grahamg *on this one. Sorta neat, but not as convenient as I would prefer.


----------



## grahamg (Aug 18, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> Gave that a shot, but didn't help. Not sure this is worth figuring out for me. I'm with *grahamg *on this one. Sorta neat, but not as convenient as I would prefer.


Hi, I followed your guidelines and it worked first time, sorry that you are having a problem. You have already seen the functionality - it looks great. But it is a pain to have to run the PC audio all the time.

I haven't given up, but a quick look at the Shoutcast forum suggests that the same audio problem. I believe the new Tivo Rhapsody music service includes XM Radio, but I am not interested to pay an extra $13 p/m for a service that I have already paid for.

Actually I only listen to a few XM channels, and now I am wondering if I can add a script to the Tivo to include them, like XMCH05, XMCH33 ... etc. I read somewhere that this it is possible to manually add internet radio channels - maybe XM works too. Anyway thats my angle of thought at the moment.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

The reason this thread caught my eye was just last week I called XM to cancel my Alpine car radio (since I sold the car). For $30 total(!), they instead sent me a Roady XT with the home kit as a replacement. Can use in my new car or plug it in at home to my stereo. Comes with its own remote. No on TV display like this Tivo HME app, but not limited to the online only channels. Although, like you, I only listen to a few channels anyways.

Was so impressed with the XT, I upgraded another older Roady2 I had as well. :up:


----------



## grahamg (Aug 18, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> The reason this thread caught my eye was just last week I called XM to cancel my Alpine car radio (since I sold the car). For $30 total(!), they instead sent me a Roady XT with the home kit as a replacement. Can use in my new car or plug it in at home to my stereo. Comes with its own remote. No on TV display like this Tivo HME app, but not limited to the online only channels. Although, like you, I only listen to a few channels anyways.
> 
> Was so impressed with the XT, I upgraded another older Roady2 I had as well. :up:


You are probably best off plugging it into your stereo. My XM is embedded in the car so the online XM is a good choice for me. Anyway as I said I will continue to look, there has to be a decent solution out there...... ? If I find something I will post it here - forever hopeful!


----------



## grahamg (Aug 18, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> You can do it by creating a play list. Just open NotePad and enter something like this...
> 
> #EXTM3U
> #EXTINF:,<Station Name>
> ...


A question to the Pytivo experts!

I copied the above from another post. I have not tried this because I really don't want to use Tivo Desktop. My question :- Is it possible to publish web mp3 streams to the Tivo using PyTivo in a similar way, or does PyTivo only work with MP3 files?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

grahamg said:


> or does PyTivo only work with MP3 files?


Does pyTivo even work with MP3 files period? I thought the Music & Photos HME stuff was quite different than the TTCB stuff pyTivo is using...


----------



## grahamg (Aug 18, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> Does pyTivo even work with MP3 files period? I thought the Music & Photos HME stuff was quite different than the TTCB stuff pyTivo is using...


Well I meant MP3 files on my PC, but yes I tried it this afternoon, and found the MyMusic folder in the Tivo "Music, Photos, Products and More" section. Here is a fragment from my Config file. The Tivo played my Mp3 files fine.


```
[MyMovies]
#Type can be either 'video' or 'music'
type=video

#Path is the full path to your files (No trailing slash needed)
path=c:\videos

[MyMusic]
#Type can be either 'video' or 'music'
type=music

path=C:\Documents and Settings\GKG\My Documents\My Music
```
My question is whether or not PyTivo can publish a web radio URL to the Tivo. Apparently Tivo Desktop software can but I had so much grief with that program I really dont want to try it again.

I was looking at the Audio Faucet webpage today too, it seems a fancier way of playing MP3's. Again, my interest was whether it can be used to stream Web radio to the Tivo. I have just noticed the year 2006. So now I wonder if this ever became a reality?

Audio Faucet for OSX and Windows
Version 1.5 20060326 - Pre-Release
March 26, 2006
[email protected]


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

greg_burns said:


> Does pyTivo even work with MP3 files period?


Eh? Of course. You just make a share with "type = music".

Add my module and you can do shares with "type = photo", too.



> _I thought the Music & Photos HME stuff was quite different than the TTCB stuff pyTivo is using... _


HMO stuff (predates HME). HME is apps; HMO is a simpler, web-based interface. The music, photos and video are all served up by an HMO server (of which pyTivo is an example). So I guess TTCB is a subset of HMO. The principal difference is that, AFAICT, video isn't publicly documented; that support is all reverse-engineered. (Also, video came later.)



grahamg said:


> My question is whether or not PyTivo can publish a web radio URL to the Tivo.


Currently it filters out everything but MP3 files. It would be easy to change this to allow M3U files, though I don't know if it would work. (Is using them a built-in Tivo function, or do they have to be parsed by the server?) I'll test it...

OK, the way it works is, an M3U is treated as a pseudo-folder, with a MIME type of "x-tivo-container/playlist". I'm gonna need a little more code to deal with this, but I should have it working shortly.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

grahamg said:


> I have just noticed the year 2006. So now I wonder if this ever became a reality?


Looks like SafariKC is still kicking... 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5804948#post5804948


----------



## GumboChief (Aug 27, 2004)

I got this working perfectly almost a year ago.
Most of you seem to have the basics working, but then have issues with the audio output on the pc.

Here is how I fixed it. 

Start> Programs> Accesories> Entertainment> Volume Control

Options> Enable Advanced Controls

Options> Properties> Recording (radio button)> (click OK)

Select "Wave Out Mix" (not microphone)

Launch program on PC. Connect to entry on the tivo unit.

Finally, adjust "wave out mix" volume down, to clear any audio distortion.

Now, it grabs the output directly from the PC, instead of grabbing the microphone output.
I need to perform the above, each time I run it. The audio settings are not saved, for me.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Apparently this laptop doesn't do "wave out mix". Thanks for the write up. Might give this a shot on my PC.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> Apparently this laptop doesn't do "wave out mix". Thanks for the write up. Might give this a shot on my PC.


It should work with the stereo mix device. Follow GumboChief's instructions up to the point of your screenshot.

But before closing the properties window, enable "Stereo Mix" under "Show the following volume controls:". Then continue following GumboChief's directions to make sure "Stereo Mix" is the active recording device (not microphone).


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

gonzotek said:


> It should work with the stereo mix device.


I have sound!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> OK, the way it works is, an M3U is treated as a pseudo-folder, with a MIME type of "x-tivo-container/playlist". I'm gonna need a little more code to deal with this, but I should have it working shortly.


Here's my first stab at it. This needs a lot of work yet (for instance, it doesn't honor ItemCount; but you should be OK as long as your M3U has no more than eight items), but I managed to listen to an Internet radio station with the URL delivered by pyTivo. (It won't work yet with _local_ files in the M3U; that's another thing to fix.) Note that pyTivo only provides the URL; the Tivo accesses the Internet server directly.

This is in the same form as my Photo module -- just unzip it in your pyTivo directory. It overwrites your existing Music module.


----------



## grahamg (Aug 18, 2006)

gonzotek said:


> It should work with the stereo mix device. Follow GumboChief's instructions up to the point of your screenshot.
> 
> But before closing the properties window, enable "Stereo Mix" under "Show the following volume controls:". Then continue following GumboChief's directions to make sure "Stereo Mix" is the active recording device (not microphone).


Hi, thanks for this. But I presume that this still ties up the PC's audio. Meaning that while the application is feeding audio to the Tivo I cannot use the PC's audio - let's say for playing a different music source.

But my biggest annoyance was that on my PC I have 3x windows that have to be remain active. Or is this just my installation that I did wrong or something?


----------



## GumboChief (Aug 27, 2004)

Correct. Whatever sound plays on your pc (even if speakers are muted) will come out via the speakers connected to Tivo.



grahamg said:


> Hi, thanks for this. But I presume that this still ties up the PC's audio. Meaning that while the application is feeding audio to the Tivo I cannot use the PC's audio - let's say for playing a different music source.
> 
> But my biggest annoyance was that on my PC I have 3x windows that have to be remain active. Or is this just my installation that I did wrong or something?


----------



## grahamg (Aug 18, 2006)

wmcbrine said:


> Here's my first stab at it. This needs a lot of work yet (for instance, it doesn't honor ItemCount; but you should be OK as long as your M3U has no more than eight items), but I managed to listen to an Internet radio station with the URL delivered by pyTivo. (It won't work yet with _local_ files in the M3U; that's another thing to fix.) Note that pyTivo only provides the URL; the Tivo accesses the Internet server directly.
> 
> This is in the same form as my Photo module -- just unzip it in your pyTivo directory. It overwrites your existing Music module.


Wow! Thanks, I have already renamed my old music folder and dropped yours in and restarted Pytivo. Now I only have to wait for "permission" to try it out (wifes watching something right now.....

You will see from my earlier posts that my desire is to get XM radio on the Tivo. The other program that I tried :- http://www.watty.com/myprograms/hmesatradio.html
Isn't really to my taste.

But I realise that because XM radio 1st asks for a user name and password that this is likely to be a programming effort. The other route to XM appears to be via AOL.com who have their own player.

I was hoping that I might be able to select a few XM channels, ie just the ones that I am interested in and somehow obtain direct access to them.

I have another question about the Python enviroment. I am impressed with what can be done but cannot seem to get a handle on how to use it. Question. Is there a good IDE out there that would help me use Python?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> you should be OK as long as your M3U has no more than eight items


Uh, make that one item. But here's a version that works correctly. It covers local and remote files, and skips comments. Still to do: PLS, other playlist formats; extended M3U info.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

grahamg said:


> But I realise that because XM radio 1st asks for a user name and password that this is likely to be a programming effort.


Well, there's nothing _necessarily_ difficult about it needing a password, apart from the fact that I don't have an XM account myself. But does it stream as MP3? If not, then yes, it would be a much bigger effort.



> _I have another question about the Python enviroment. I am impressed with what can be done but cannot seem to get a handle on how to use it. Question. Is there a good IDE out there that would help me use Python?_


Sorry, I'm not an IDE guy; I use a text editor. I understand there are a few IDEs available, but I can't advise on them.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Hmm. I just got pyTivo (v208) working so that I could play mp3s. Now, I am ready to try out your plug-in. But after copying the files into place I now get this error...

```
snip
```
I have just one .mp3 file in c:\music folder.

From pyTivo.conf...

```
[MyMusic]
type=music
path=c:\music
```


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

greg_burns said:


> Hmm. I just got pyTivo (v208) working so that I could play mp3s. Now, I am ready to try out your plug-in.


You need a more recent version. The plug-in interface has changed, so it won't work with older versions.

The latest version is at the top of the downloads page on pytivo.armooo.net... some refer to it as "d4219" (for the first few digits after the date), though I like to think of it as "1209" (the date). Some of the earlier versions will also work, but I'm not sure how far back (not as far back as 2.08, anyway).


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Ok. I just upgraded, but haven't installed your code yet. Now I can see the mp3 file on my Tivo, but when I click play the background color goes black for a moment. Then back to blue and nothing happens. Weird.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

The music module doesn't work in the most recent version on Windows. But if you install my version of the module over it, it should fix that.


----------



## grahamg (Aug 18, 2006)

wmcbrine said:


> The music module doesn't work in the most recent version on Windows. But if you install my version of the module over it, it should fix that.


Like Greg I was using V208, I had tried a few of the PyTivo-2007-11-xx versions but they never seemed to work well and I always reverted back to V208. I do not know the difference between the Master and SubFolders version either.

Anyway, today I have installed pyTivo-2007-12-09-master-d42194527ba4796a8afd6bba586ded94df0d8c7a.zip, and inserted your updated Music module and viola everything looks good (5 minutes of intensive testing ).

MP3's play fine and I do see a little Radio logo which plays the MP3 stream off the internet.

Info for Greg, I created a test file 

```
[COLOR="Blue"]#EXTM3U
#EXTINF:-1,KKJZ 88.1FM
http://www.live365.com/play/kkjz1 [/COLOR]

named it 88FM.m3u and placed it in my music folder.
```
PyTivo gets better and better. Now I will try the XM radio thing

A hearty thanks for your help in making this item happen!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Skips blank lines in .m3u's, and removes the counterproductive playable_cache.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

This version supports '.pls' as well as '.m3u'... also '.b4s' (not tested; I don't have any), '.asx' (and '.wax' and '.wvx'), and '.ram'. Still just the URLs, no extra information yet.

I did the .asx family because the Tivo Desktop documentation claims to support .asx, but I don't think the Tivo itself supports either mms:// URLs or .asf/.wma files, which is mostly what you'll find in .asx playlists. And I threw in .ram because it was trivial, but the same problems apply (no support for rtsp://, pnm://, or .ra/.rm, AFAICT). If you don't want these files cluttering up your directory listing, you can remove the extensions from PLAYLISTS near the top of music.py.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

This version sorts the playlists separately from the MP3's, like Tivo Desktop. It's also a bit faster.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

This supports the extra Title and Duration data in .m3u and .pls playlists (though not in .b4s or .asx).


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Just as well no one downloaded version 0.6 -- it had a stupid bug, and I didn't test it thoroughly. (I renamed a variable, and missed one reference.)


----------



## grahamg (Aug 18, 2006)

wmcbrine said:


> Just as well no one downloaded version 0.6 -- it had a stupid bug, and I didn't test it thoroughly. (I renamed a variable, and missed one reference.)


I appreciate you working on this!

My Tivo's original 40gb H.Drive has failed. I have replaced that drive with what was the secondary drive, using an old version of instantcake to install it. Everything is working, but not pytivo. My Tivo is running ver 5.3 now and I don't know when it will get upgraded to the current version. Possibly I need to call Tivo and ask for it? - I'm not sure.

One thing I did realize is how much we depended on the Tivo!

Anyway here's wishing anyone who reads the message "Happy Holidays" !


----------



## grahamg (Aug 18, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> You can force connection to mother ship from the network menu. It will take just a couple connects and it will download latest software.


Thanks Greg, I must have done this because this morning it is up to v9.x and pytivo etc is also working.

I also installed WMC's ver 06 and that seems fine, but I do see problems on the video side. I will post later and describe what's wrong.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

grahamg said:


> I also installed WMC's ver 06 and that seems fine, but I do see problems on the video side. I will post later and describe what's wrong.


I would post in the monster pyTivo thread. Get a lot more help that way.

Keep this thread for XM ideas/solutions. 

Edit: And streaming audio/radio of course wmcbrine!


----------



## grahamg (Aug 18, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> I would post in the monster pyTivo thread. Get a lot more help that way.
> 
> Keep this thread for XM ideas/solutions.
> 
> Edit: And streaming audio/radio of course wmcbrine!


Yes. thats what I was thinking. I was wondering, the title of this chain is now a bit off subject, I notice that if I go to my very first post I do have the possibility of changing the title to (say) "Streaming Radio / audio via PyTivo" This would fit the overall subject better. But If I did this would that mess things up?

wmcbrine ( could it be William ? C Brine?) - good work btw!


----------



## grahamg (Aug 18, 2006)

*Comments on pyTivo-music-playlists-0.7.zip by wmcbrine*

I have tried this with mixed success. The mp3 files on the PC run fine and I can see the additional title + duration etc. But my streaming radio .m3u files no longer run. I get "an unexpected error occurred while accessing the server" (error #3.0.65535)

```
file name
virgin.m3u containing
#EXTM3U
#EXTINF:Virgin Radio 128
[url]http://mp3-vr-128.smgradio.com:80/listen.pls[/url]

the other
radio88.m3u containing
#EXTM3U
#EXTINF:KKJZ 88.1FM
[url]http://www.live365.com/play/kkjz1[/url]
```
I am not sure if the virgin one worked before, but radio88 did. Both work correctly using winamp on the PC.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

grahamg said:


> Yes. thats what I was thinking. I was wondering, the title of this chain is now a bit off subject, I notice that if I go to my very first post I do have the possibility of changing the title to (say) "Streaming Radio / audio via PyTivo" This would fit the overall subject better. But If I did this would that mess things up?


IIRC, you can change the title of a thread, but it doesn't change it on the forum page itself, only inside the thread. Kinda wonky.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

William McBrine. My name and email address are at the top of my photo.py, BTW. 



grahamg said:


> *Comments on pyTivo-music-playlists-0.7.zip by wmcbrine*
> 
> I have tried this with mixed success. The mp3 files on the PC run fine and I can see the additional title + duration etc. But my streaming radio .m3u files no longer run. I get "an unexpected error occurred while accessing the server" (error #3.0.65535)
> 
> ...


The Virgin one wouldn't have worked before -- you've got one playlist redirecting to another there. That's something I'm planning to support, but I haven't done it yet.

As far as KKJZ, I was going to say that I have that exact file (copied from post #41), and it works for me. But then I looked more closely, and I saw that the duration info is missing from the ones in #51. They should be like "#EXTINF:*-1,*KKJZ 88.1FM". Leaving out the duration makes the parser fail. (The version from post #41 is correct. Did you actually recreate it?)

I'll make this fail more gracefully, so it will still work (it'll just ignore the EXTINF line if it's malformed).


----------



## grahamg (Aug 18, 2006)

wmcbrine said:


> William McBrine. My name and email address are at the top of my photo.py, BTW.
> 
> The Virgin one wouldn't have worked before -- you've got one playlist redirecting to another there. That's something I'm planning to support, but I haven't done it yet.
> 
> I'll make this fail more gracefully, so it will still work.


Hi!, wmcbrine just sounds impersonal somehow. But good name, we have a son called William, my grandfather too.

On the "-1," thing, it is my mistake, I read another post which implied that it wasn't needed. Title "Internet Radio???" 05-21-2007, 04:09 PM by Dan203. http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5787882&highlight=%23EXTINF%3A-1%2CKKJZ+88.1FM#post5787882 
I suspect that I removed the "-1," and tried it with Winamp (it works), but didn't get around to trying it with Pytivo. I have just re-inserted it and not surprising it works. Sorry, I should have looked closer.

I was just looking at the BBC feeds and see that they use RealPlayer format which doesn't sound compatible. Tivo only handles mp3 right?

Question is there a way to make the link above more elegant ie. shorter, yet perform the same action?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

grahamg said:


> Question is there a way to make the link above more elegant ie. shorter, yet perform the same action?


There is a button on the reply to thread screen with a globe and a link under it.

Type a word, then highlight it and click that button. Paste your link in the popup box. Done.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

grahamg said:


> On the "-1," thing, it is my mistake, I read another post which implied that it wasn't needed. Title "Internet Radio???" 05-21-2007, 04:09 PM by Dan203.


I'd read that it was required. But notice that although he omitted the -1, he kept the comma. That's crucial, because it puts the title into the second field rather the first. I can make that work, too.



> _I was just looking at the BBC feeds and see that they use RealPlayer format which doesn't sound compatible. Tivo only handles mp3 right?_


Yes. Of course, the PC could transcode...



> _Question is there a way to make the link above more elegant ie. shorter, yet perform the same action?_


Yeah, use the "[ url ]" tag (without the spaces) around the phrase you want to link, instead of just typing the URL. If you go back and edit the message, you'll see that vBulletin has done this automatically.


----------



## saramj (Feb 3, 2005)

wmcbrine said:


> Just as well no one downloaded version 0.6 -- it had a stupid bug, and I didn't test it thoroughly. (I renamed a variable, and missed one reference.)


Have read through this thread and at times have used the XM radio program with mixed success. However does this new pug in for pytivo stream XM???
If so how?????


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

saramj said:


> Have read through this thread and at times have used the XM radio program with mixed success. However does this new pug in for pytivo stream XM???


No, sorry. I probably should've started a new thread.

(Hey moderators, if it's not too much trouble, could you separate these into a new thread? #31, #35, #37-#47, #50-#56, and #59, I think.)


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

-- Add support for .wpl playlists, generated by Windows Media Player (note that this isn't in Tivo Desktop)
-- Relative paths weren't being handled correctly unless the playlist was in the top directory of the share
-- Allow for malformed EXTINF lines in .m3u

Sadly, I also saw my first #5-6 errors with this module (the error is "#3-5-6" from the music player, but I'm sure it's the same problem as #5-6 in photos). Not that they wouldn't have happened before; I just hadn't been testing in Windows much.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

This fixes the shuffle mode, and allows for Unicode filenames etc.


----------



## kevin86 (Aug 27, 2007)

Is there any way to get this to work on a Mac?


----------



## ikester13 (Sep 29, 2007)

hello all i have the program up and running and i see the xm channels on the
tv but i have no sound. i tried rebooting tivo and my computer but still no luck
i have a series 3 tivo and windows xp if that matters. any body have any ideas

thanks

ike


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

ikester13 said:


> hello all i have the program up and running and i see the xm channels on the
> tv but i have no sound. i tried rebooting tivo and my computer but still no luck
> i have a series 3 tivo and windows xp if that matters. any body have any ideas
> 
> ...


Did you try GumboChielf's suggestions in post #26?


----------



## ikester13 (Sep 29, 2007)

ok i have sound on my computer but still no sound from my tv. i have all the
xm channels on my tv i can scroll up and down i go to the bone yard and hit the select button and no sound.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Did you select Wave Mix (or Stereo Mix on my laptop) on this screen?


----------



## ikester13 (Sep 29, 2007)

i don't understand what do u mean your laptop.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

ikester13 said:


> i don't understand what do u mean your laptop.


_My_ laptop doesn't have Wave Mix, it has Stereo Mix instead. I don't know what _your_ computer has, so you'll have to improvise.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

kevin86 said:


> Is there any way to get this to work on a Mac?


If you mean, pyTivo with my plugin -- yes, it works fine on a Mac. OS X even comes with Python already installed, as I understand it, although I don't know if it's new enough. (Certainly the version in 10.5 should be.) I installed Python 2.5 on my Mini before I found this out -- it was very simple.


----------



## ikester13 (Sep 29, 2007)

ok guys i got it to work thanks for all the help.


----------



## smilerz (Nov 10, 2007)

When I hit play on a playlist from the "list menu" it craps out - same thing happens if I drill another level deeper (the list of songs in the playlist).

the only way that the playlist seems to work is if I drill into a song and hit play from the Tivo menu.

Is this a known bug or do I have a configuration error (its a wpl BTW)


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

No, it's not a known bug. And please define "craps out".


----------



## eb3604 (Jan 1, 2008)

hey great program. any chance of incorporating dynamic artist/titles for streaming radio? Thanks


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

OK, here's a version that allows recursive playlists (one inside another), as well as remote playlists (via http). And for good measure, I threw in support for the "Various Artists" ID3 convention (where the artist field says "Various Artists", and the title field has Artist/Title).

Now the thing is, I'm distributing this as the full pyTivo package, because I made a few more tweaks in plugin.py that aren't in the original master branch (yet?), and I really don't want to have to duplicate that code in music.py anymore. But when I say "the full package", it's only 33K. That's the real size of pyTivo, when you leave out ffmpeg and the Cheetah and eyeD3 libraries. So, if you still need those (I don't -- I get them from my distro), you'll have to get them from a fuller package. I recommend either unzipping this over your current pyTivo, or getting the really complete package here -- just click on the "snapshot" link nearest the top of the page for a .tar.gz of it.

If you really, _really_ want to run the plugin in conjunction with some other version of pyTivo (e.g., wgw's branch), let me know.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

eb3604 said:


> hey great program. any chance of incorporating dynamic artist/titles for streaming radio?


If that's addressed to me (?) -- no, that's beyond the capabilities of HMO, sorry. The Tivo only requests that info before it starts playing the stream.

You could do it with HME, though...


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

My latest pyTivo (with music plugin changes) is now here.


----------



## plagman (Feb 3, 2008)

I have worked and worked to get this configuration to work with my online XM account. 

When I fire it up on my Series 2 Tivo I receive this error:

"An error occured while running the application. The application closed during a read (0x50006)

Here is what I see when I run runOnline.bat

"Cookie: usvoCookie=2019943|2|/QRPde6RPv0=|d+sLzDpeVks=|kGmMplX
6UcYVu/utRjS3+g==|01c1857551dc956f3ec56fbab70de58b||otjE1h8bpn+cg8
cRzjPJsw==|XMROUS; pad_user=yes; ep=XMROUS; JSESSIONID=x1STHpNdF2vnLJpvSTyRRq6ns
2vypnLGyjFhQyg6L22t1hRTq26p!-1536539582!1748713030;
Please Wait. Initializing Channel List
Done Intialization.
The schedule file does not exist yet: conf\onlineConf.txt.sch
List of possible mixers to record from:
Listen on port 48490
2 = Primary Sound Capture Driver Unknown Vendor Direct Audio Device: DirectSound
Capture
3 = Vinyl AC'97 Audio (WAVE) Unknown Vendor Direct Audio Device: DirectSound Cap
ture
Listen on port 46666 MP3 Request
go
done"

Does the schedule file missing affect anything?

Also, when I run RunOnline.bat, it opens the XM window and I need to press the Listen Now button to get the music running. Although sometimes when I press Listen Now, I get this error:

"We're sorry. Due to inactivity, you will need to sign in again to listen to XM Radio Online. If you receive this message immediately after signing-in, please make sure that your browser is set to accept cookies. For further assistance, please go to our Listener Support area and read our "Using the Player" FAQs."

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

plagman said:


> Does the schedule file missing affect anything?


Don't think it does. Mine says that too.

You did put in your username/password into onlineConf.txt right?



> Cookie: usvoCookie=*<XM EMAIL ADDRESS HERE>*|775297|2|/QRPde6RPv0=|d+sLzDpeVks=|hJQ
> WGRXU0rXBj/B955PT5g==|853a9297013cad031d11ecbd25170948|Greg|Burns|EVIIGmIa6iz4wd
> o2E/ibFg==|XMROUS; pad_user=yes; ep=XMROUS; JSESSIONID=5RzvHpgPZhyvfC1CbTjQKkTmy
> hvxZ4JFd2L3hYcvxkLDJ2ZcR36r!1748713030!-800183914;
> ...


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

plagman said:


> Also, when I run RunOnline.bat, it opens the XM window and I need to press the Listen Now button to get the music running.


You did all the steps in Post #7 & #8?


----------



## plagman (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, I did put my username and password in there... 

I cut it out when I pasted it into the post...


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

> change the port number when I edited conf.txt to the RadioOnline port # 48490.


Did you do that step in post #8? You have to comment out with the # the one line and uncomment the other.

SatRadioAddress=192.168.1.126:48490
#SatRadioAddress=192.168.1.5:48489

And put in the IP address of your computer (not your Tivo). Mine is 192.168.1.126 above


----------



## plagman (Feb 3, 2008)

Here is my config file:

//Addressort of the host running the backend (SatRadioSocket or SatRadioOnline)
//POrt 48489 for RadioSocket or port 48490 RadioOnline
//Make sure it is a real IP address (not 127.0.0.1 or localhost)
#SatRadioAddress=192.168.1.120:48490
SatRadioAddress=192.168.1.120:48489

//Address of Stream. 
//Use "builtin" for the builtin MP3 sender support. It will use the IP Address from SatRadioAddress
//and the port 46666
//Or put in a Shoutcast/Icecast url if you rather use that.
//Or none is you have Audio cables run to the TV
#StreamLocation=none
#StreamLocation=http://localhost:8000
#StreamLocation=http://192.168.1.120:46666
StreamLocation=builtin

//Command-line apps to run on Hme load. I personally use this to run a small script to make sure the mixer settings are set correctly.
#RunOnStart=<program to run on Hme load>

//Mute or Power radio off on Hme Exit.
//If you power radio off, you need to wait for channel listings to populate again when launching Hme again.
#DoOnExit=off
#DoOnExit=nothing
DoOnExit=mute



greg_burns said:


> Did you do that step in post #8? You have to comment out with the # the one line and uncomment the other.
> 
> SatRadioAddress=192.168.1.126:48490
> #SatRadioAddress=192.168.1.5:48489
> ...


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

plagman said:


> #SatRadioAddress=192.168.1.120:48490
> SatRadioAddress=192.168.1.120:48489


Change that to this...

SatRadioAddress=192.168.1.120:48490
#SatRadioAddress=192.168.1.120:48489


----------



## plagman (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks. That was the problem. Now it displays on my TIVO.

No sound however. So I am going to start working on that.

I ran those instructions with this post to turn on Stereo Mix.

Do I have the Mixer set to the right output?



greg_burns said:


> Change that to this...
> 
> SatRadioAddress=192.168.1.120:48490
> #SatRadioAddress=192.168.1.120:48489


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

plagman said:


> No sound however. So I am going to start working on that.
> 
> I ran those instructions with this post to turn on Stereo Mix.
> 
> Do I have the Mixer set to the right output?


Can't help you there. I just did what the experts suggested here and it worked for me...
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5812953#post5812953


----------



## plagman (Feb 3, 2008)

I think I found my snag.

I follow these directions and do not have the option for Advanced Controls. It is grayed out.

"Start> Programs> Accesories> Entertainment> Volume Control

Options> Enable Advanced Controls"

I am trying to update my sound card driver to see if that will work.

Do you know any work around for that?



greg_burns said:


> Can't help you there. I just did what the experts suggested here and it worked for me...
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5812953#post5812953


----------



## johnny99 (Nov 10, 2008)

Anyone know if this program still works? I tried to run it and get this error from SatRadioOnline. It appears to log me in correctly, but then cannot create the channel list.

Please Wait. Initializing Channel List
java.lang.NullPointerException
at com.watty.hmesatradio.SatRadioOnline.initChannelList(SatRadioOnline.j
ava:191)
at com.watty.hmesatradio.SatRadioOnline.<init>(SatRadioOnline.java:51)
at com.watty.hmesatradio.SatRadioOnline.main(SatRadioOnline.java:402)
Press any key to continue . . .

Pressing any key causes the program to abort.

Thanks.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

You do these steps? see post #7 & #8

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5807128#post5807128


----------



## johnny99 (Nov 10, 2008)

greg_burns said:


> You do these steps? see post #7 & #8
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5807128#post5807128


Yes. The runRadioOnline.bat script is printing out a JSESSIONID cookie that appears to have the right information. But then it hangs for a while with that channel list message and later crashes.

I can listen to XM over the internet using this login and password.


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

johnny99 said:


> Anyone know if this program still works? I tried to run it and get this error from SatRadioOnline. It appears to log me in correctly, but then cannot create the channel list.
> 
> Please Wait. Initializing Channel List
> java.lang.NullPointerException
> ...


I am getting the same errors. I wonder if update 9.4 affected it somehow because I had no problems with the program before that.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

I just tried setting it up again. It almost worked for me. I could see it on my Tivo, but when I selected it the cmd window dumped this error message:

HME SDK 1.4 (TiVo, Inc.)
LOG: added factory
MDNS: http://192.168.1.102:7288/hmesatradio/
LOG: 192.168.1.101 icon.png HTTP GET - to factory /hmesatradio/
Connection refused: connect
java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)
at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source)
at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source)
at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
at java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)
at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)
at com.watty.hmesatradio.HmeSatRadioScreen.initChannelList(HmeSatRadioScreen.java:458)
at com.watty.hmesatradio.HmeSatRadioScreen.<init>(HmeSatRadioScreen.java:106)
at com.watty.hmesatradio.HmeSatRadioApp.init(HmeSatRadioApp.java:51)
at com.tivo.hme.sdk.Application.open(Application.java:428)
at com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Listener.handleHME(Listener.java:280)
at com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Listener.handle(Listener.java:381)
at com.tivo.hme.host.http.server.HttpConnection.run(HttpConnection.java:123)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
LOG: Unexpected error: java.lang.NullPointerException
LOG: 192.168.1.101 icon.png HTTP GET - to factory /hmesatradio/

Are you sure you uncommented (by removing the #) and commenting out the coorect lines in your config.txt?

SatRadioAddress=192.168.1.102:48490
#SatRadioAddress=192.168.1.5:48489

The first needs uncommented and IP changed and the second needs commented out.

Not really sure why it is no longer working for me. Surprised though we aren't getting the same errors if something is broken in the XM online interface.


----------



## johnny99 (Nov 10, 2008)

I am using
SatRadioAddress=192.168.0.2:48490

I get the channel list error from runRadioOnline.bat before I even start up runHme.bat


----------

